# welding exhaust



## bobh (May 4, 2009)

When welding on the exhaust is it better to disconnect the negative battery cable or are there other things that should be disconnected just to be safe? I also ground the welder as close as possible to where I weld.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

yes disconnect the battery just to keep the computers safe.


----------

